# Last chance EZ bow press



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

The Bow Shop in Waterloo carries this brand... shipping from Ontario.

give them a call...

www.bow-shop.com


----------



## criss-p-bacon (Sep 5, 2013)

id think most shops close by you would be able to bring one in. i can bring them in fraser valley.


----------



## LCA Crew (Jul 19, 2011)

Here’s our Canada distributors:

Monsen's Sporting Goods Limited - (800) 461-7666 Website: www.monsens.ca

Golden Arrow Archery - 306-757-1221

G & H Outdoors - 780-967-4049

These are our 3 big distributors!


----------



## guy64 (Dec 6, 2012)

i would recommend buying a Bow Time Machine, way more fonction and you can buy it direct from the fabricator website, i think it was around 620$ to your door.


----------



## munch (Mar 27, 2005)

not sure how handy you are but i would guess if you plan to work on your bow you are mechanically incline .here are a couple pics of presses i made myself from ideas from the diy area . the xpress the fellow sells plans for $10 which is a great deal everything is listed although i made mine power his plans are for a trailer jack. the inline press is from plans bu gunner.easy to follow as well. 
















the last pic is one im working on to fasted to the string jigs i make .both the first 2 where less than $200 to build


----------

